# The "one percent club" Scam



## Tysonboss1 (1 December 2010)

There is a new scam from the gold coast con men.

It's called the one percent club, I got a cold call from a guy today offering to give me daily tips on what trades to make in the foreign exchange markets.

Their promise is that if I give them $100/month + $2 per trade, I can easily and systematically make 34% compounded per month. with trading capital of $10,000 would generate $337,000 / year.

heres a link ti these wise guys,

http://www.onepercentclub.com.au/results


----------



## SmellyTerror (2 December 2010)

Pfff, join the 2% club. Probably won't make any money, but at least it's free.
:


----------

